# Lacking polyp extension



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Reefers. Hoping someone can help me figure out whats wrong/lacking.

Some of my corals are lacking polyp extension while others are doing fine. Mostly my SPS's. LPS and Softies are doing amazing.


Tank parameters are:

dKH - 9.3
Alk - 3.30
Calc - 375 (ideally want this at 430)
PO4 - 0 
NO2 - 0
NO3 - 0
Mg - 1300 (boosting to 1400)
NH4 - <0.25

I have LED Evergrows set on a 10 hour schedule with max B55/W35 for 3 hours. I'm thinking its my lighting. If anyone out there is running the same lights what is your lighting schedule and intensity ??

I've tried moving the sps's around from mid to high points in tank. Running GFO and Carbon.

Thinking of adding T5HO's to complement the LED's as well. 


Your thoughts and thanks !


Mikey


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Sound like your sps want more flow double check po4 and no3 , i don't believe it 0 , what test kits are you using?


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

You want polyp extension on SPS,use Zeovit Coral Vitalizer pricey but very effective.They are available at Canada Corals for $56 of 50ml.For your size tank,you only need about 6 drops everyday and it'll last you close to 6 months.You can see the difference in 3-7 days.


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Mikeylikes said:


> Hi Reefers. Hoping someone can help me figure out whats wrong/lacking.
> 
> Some of my corals are lacking polyp extension while others are doing fine. Mostly my SPS's. LPS and Softies are doing amazing.
> 
> ...


In my tiny system, I've always had my nitrates around 5. The rest are as follows:

PO4: 0
dkH: 8-9
Calcium: 450ish
Mg: 1350-1400
GFO and Carbon in reactors
Nitraguard cubes for nitrate control
AI hydra 26 for lighting

I believe in having a few nitrates in there to keep SPS happy, but not too much. Also, how often do you move around your SPS? Try not to move them around too much as they like to be undisturbed while they get used to their new surroundings.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

@zaopaly: using Salifert. I don't think flow is a prob. Will test again.

@novaraven: not really moving them much at all.


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Mikeylikes said:


> @zaopaly: using Salifert. I don't think flow is a prob. Will test again.
> 
> @novaraven: not really moving them much at all.


Also, do you feed your SPS? Oyster feast? Reef roids? Coral frenzy? Amino acids? Maybe you could increase your peak lighting from 3 to 4 hours?? Give it a shot.

Also, what's your salinity like? And I agree with the flow. Make sure those SPS have good flow going through them


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Yep. Feeding Reef Roids 1-2 times a week. Trying to not overfeed and keep my phosphates low and prevent hair algae from growing. Use Selcon as well.

Salinity is usually 1.025 - 1.026 measured with a refractometer.

some are almost right in line with powerhead flow .. can't get any more flow than that !

My frogspawns, dendros and Xenia placed at bottom of tank are waving around pretty good. (low - med flow).


----------



## KeystoneAquatics (Sep 29, 2014)

Is this a problem you have noticed recently and previously had no issues? I have had the same problem with my SPS over the last month in the one tank which also has Evergro lights (well, OceanRevive). I feed reef roids and acropower everyday ( reef roids the one day, acropower the next). Lots of flow in this tank as well.


----------



## sully6956 (Oct 12, 2010)

Mikeylikes said:


> some are almost right in line with powerhead flow .. can't get any more flow than that !


Possibly too much flow? I've had issues with a lack of polyp extension on some acros before due to too much flow. After moving them to an area with slightly less flow and same lighting they had fully extended polyps within hours.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Have had this problem for sometime now. 

I try not to move my corals around too much but will try a lower flow area.


----------

